# [ISPConfig3] phpMyAdmin?



## Aya (24. Aug. 2010)

Hi,

ich hab ISPConfig3 installiert und läuft soweit alles wunderbar.

Nur... das system mit den MySQL Datenbanken habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.. früher habe ich immer phpMyAdmin benutzt, so wie ich das jetzt aber sehe gibt es im ISPConfig ein "Database" punkt unter dem ich meine Datenbanken erstellen soll.

Aber.. kann ich nicht auch phpMyAdmin benutzen?
Bzw., wie ist die gewollte vorgehensweise?

Hab mal gegooglet und rausgefunden das es wohl ein phpMyAdmin-Tool für ISPConfig2 gibt. Für v3 gibt's das wohl nicht, oder?

Was ich gern hätte wäre, das wenn ich auf mysql.domain.tld gehe ich in das phpMyAdmin interface komme.. so hatte ich es früher immer, und so würde ich es auch gern für jede Domain einrichten.

Geht das? Wenn ja, wie?

Danke,
Aya


----------



## Till (24. Aug. 2010)

> Aber.. kann ich nicht auch phpMyAdmin benutzen?


Klar kannst Du das. Ein Webhoster gibt aber normalerweise seinen Kundne nicht das phpmyadmin root Passwort, damit sie Datenbanken anlegen können.



> Bzw., wie ist die gewollte vorgehensweise?


Du benutzt ispconfig.



> Hab mal gegooglet und rausgefunden das es wohl ein phpMyAdmin-Tool für ISPConfig2 gibt. Für v3 gibt's das wohl nicht, oder?


ISPConfig 3 benutzt ja auch das phpmyadmin paket der Linux Distribution. Da barucht man also kein extra Paket.



> Was ich gern hätte wäre, das wenn ich auf mysql.domain.tld gehe ich in  das phpMyAdmin interface komme.. so hatte ich es früher immer, und so  würde ich es auch gern für jede Domain einrichten.


Dann mach es doch weiter so. Richte eine webseite mysql.domain.tld ein und installier darun phpmyadmin.


----------



## Aya (24. Aug. 2010)

Hi,

okay dann werd ich das einfach so machen 

Allerdings... gibt es irgendwo ein nettes tutorial oder so wie ich phpMyAdmin in das web-verzeichnis installiere?

Ich hab es aktuell halt in /usr/share/phpmyadmin und hab versucht einfach nen softlink drauf zu setzen im web-verzeichnis. Aber da bekomm ich dann Permission Denied errors etc..

Also entweder müßte ich jedem user zugriff auf /usr/share/phpmyadmin geben oder in jedem user-web-verzeichnis das einzeln installieren..

Und, wie mache ich es denn das der User nur via ISPConfig3 die Datenbanken erstellen kann, aber via phpMyAdmin dann bearbeiten kann? Aber gleichzeitig dort keine neuen Datenbanken anlegen kann?

Danke~

Aya


----------



## Till (24. Aug. 2010)

> Allerdings... gibt es irgendwo ein nettes tutorial oder so wie ich phpMyAdmin in das web-verzeichnis installiere?


lade den inhalt des phpmyadmin tar.gz von der phpmyadmin homepage runter, entpacke es und lade es in die wensite hoch und dann schau in deren readme oder install datei.



> Und, wie mache ich es denn das der User nur via ISPConfig3 die  Datenbanken erstellen kann, aber via phpMyAdmin dann bearbeiten kann?  Aber gleichzeitig dort keine neuen Datenbanken anlegen kann?


Das ist doch ganz von alleine so. Versuch es doch mal


----------



## Aya (24. Aug. 2010)

Okay, hat funktioniert 

Allerdings... was ich sehr unschön finde ist das alle Datenbanken und Usernamen jetzt ein "c1" vor dem Namen haben..

Ist zwar natürlich sinnvoll um doppelte Namen etc zu vermeiden, aber bei mir ist es recht überschaubar wer welche Datenbanken erstellt etc.

Also ich bräuchte das 'c1' davor nicht.. kann ich das irgendwie wegbekommen? Oder kann ich da irgendwas anderes hinschreiben stattdessen?

Zumindest beim Usernamen fänd ich es schön.. denn irgendwie ist es doof sich im ISPConfig als "Aya" und in der Datenbank dann als "c1Aya" anzumelden 

Aya~


----------



## Till (24. Aug. 2010)

Na dann nimm halt einfach die prefixes raus unter system > inteface config.


----------



## Aya (24. Aug. 2010)

Aahh perfekt, danke! 

Sorry für die doofen fragen.. aber für mich ist das ISPConfig noch komplett neu und eine Dokumentation hab ich dazu noch nicht wirklich gefunden 

Aber ich denk jetzt habe ich soweit alles erstmal was ich brauchte 

Danke~~
Aya


----------

